# Investing into which one?



## Richard (Sep 28, 2007)

I could use some help but Im not sure if you can. Next year I might be starting a photography business. I will start with shooting portraits. I shoot with a Nikon right now but my investment is small so I will have a chance to chose between Canon or Nikon. I am just frustrated with it all. I keep thinking about the D300 and Ive got to stay with Nikon for that gem but just cant help but notice more Canon cameras in the world. The other thing that is pulling me to Canon is there is a local photography store that rents Canon cameras and lenes. I plan to eventually get into weddings so I am thinking having the benefits to rent Canon stuff could really help when I make that step. I like how the Nikon feels but I really have only held a Canon DSLR for like 5 mins, and Im not sure if I like Nikons feel just because I use that more. To me I dont think the feel is as important because Im sure I will get used to whichever one I chose. I also remember reading some stuff about how Canon has some features that are buried into their menu system, what kind of setting are they talking about? Anyway Im not sure if anyone can help as I know they are both great companies with great glass and this is such a common question, Im just feeling burned out and need to vent. If I chose Nikon I will most likely get the D300, if I get Canon I think it will be a 40D.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 28, 2007)

You're right, that is a tough decision!  Honestly, most of it boils down to personal preference.  They are both great companies with great cameras and lenses.  One area where Nikon excels is their Creative Lighting System.  The way their flash units and camera metering work together is pretty cool, so if you're thinking of shooting with a really portable flash system a lot, then you may want to lean toward Nikon.  I also would give a little more importance to the feel of the cameras than you are right now - it's a pretty big factor (to me anyways).  I would go to a camera store and try each model you're considering, and handle them for a while.  Make sure you'll be comfortable with your decision for the long haul.

How much do you have invested in Nikon already?  You said not enough to matter, but I'm curious what that investment is.  I recently told a friend who was thinking of going with Nikon to go with Canon instead, as he has a film SLR and a number of Canon lenses already.


----------



## Richard (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya your right I've read some stuff that talked about their creative lighting system being really good. I only have a Nikon D40, 15-55 kit lens, 50 1.8 prime, and an SB-600 which I will be selling to get the new gear. My budget for start will be about 3000 to 3500 max, well that is after I sell my stuff so I guess my budget is actually 3000 to 4000 max. I've got a few drafts of different types of equipment I would buy. I've done one with a D80, D200 and the D300. 

I would stay with Nikon but what is really giving me a curve is the camera shop which rents Canon camera bodies and lenes. Later when I get into wedding photography I just don't know if I will have the money to invest in back up gear. I mean I could own a Nikon and still rent a Canon system but I just thought I may not have to rent any lenes if I already have a Canon system myself.

I just know that most likely after this decision I will not go back. :banghead:


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, first of all, you've confused me now - lol.  You will selling all of that gear to get the new gear?  The 50mm 1.8 is an awesome lens, and the SB-600 is a great flash.  If I were upgrading, I'd stick with Nikon and sell the d40 and the kit lens (BTW, did you mean the 18-55?).

Now, as for the rental gear... any other shops around?  I don't know if I would let the rental factor sway me that much.  And, as you said, you could still rent a Canon even though you own Nikon.

Another option would be to hang onto the D40 as a back-up body, even keep the kit lens for now.  I currently shoot with a D50 (hmmm.... I wasn't going to tell you what brand I went with, didn't want you to think I was pushing you into Nikon just because I use it..... oh well), and when I upgrade, I'm pretty sure I'll keep the D50 as a back-up body.

P.S.  I am not in any way shape or form recommending Nikon because it's what I like.  As I mentioned before, I told a friend of mine to stick with Canon because that's where their investment already was.


----------



## Richard (Sep 28, 2007)

Well okay I didn't want to bore anyone with more details but since you asked and seem confused I suppose. Okay I have multiple scenarios worked out, some sell the 50 1.8 but then buy the 50 1.4 or a 35mm prime. If I don't buy a new lens then I would keep the 50 1.8. Same with the SB-600 if I sell it then I would buy the SB-800, the main thing is I would have to sell a piece of gear to upgrade because I am very tight with the money... of course. Trust me I would love to hold onto my D40 for a back up which I could still do but instead of getting a d300 I would probably have to get a d80. So there are plenty of scenarios. I have even played with the idea of 2 D80s for the price of 1 D300 but, I won't need a back up till later down the road, I want to do a good amount of portraits first, so I thought I should just get the beautiful D300. I am pretty sure the lens I will buy first will be a Sigma 70-200 2.8 and a Tamron 17-50 2.8. 

I am planning to start small just enough to feel like I can charge for a decent price. Of course if I do well then I will be able to get better/more gear.

Here is one scenario that I am leaning towards.

*Buy*
D300
Sigma 70-200 2.8
Tamron 17-50 2.8
Website 
Business Cards
Spyder II express monitor calibration
Sto-Fen Diffuser
2 extra batteries (Impact brand)
3 Sandisk Extreme III 2 gig compact fash cards
NAPP membership

*Sell*
D40 w/lens 18-55
2 Sandisk Ultra II 2 gig SD cards

And if I sell it all to go over to canon I suspect I will only lose 10 to 15 percent of what I paid for it. 

OH and yes I meant 18-55 lens.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, it sounds like you've really given this a lot of thought.  There's not much more I can offer, except to ask...... "If you are selling your SB-600, how much?"   LOL

One more question for you, the D40 kit lens is still confusing me.  If it's the 17-55, that is like a $1500 lens, and I have no idea why you would sell it, it's an awesome lens (and again, "how much are you selling it for?").  The 18-55 is usually the kit lens, and yes, it's a cheap, crappy lens that I would say sell in a heart beat.


----------



## Richard (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry... I mean 18-55, doh!! The cheap lens.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL - no problem.... just wanted to make sure you weren't planning on selling a 17-55 for a couple hundred bucks. 'Cuz if you were, SIGN ME UP!!! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Richard (Sep 28, 2007)

Well at least I have got an idea or 2, I suppose I'll just wait till I get closer to the day I will make the purchase to decide. No reason to get more grey hairs now. :mrgreen:


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, some people don't have a clue.... so an idea or 2 is doing pretty good!  When the day comes, let us know what you decide (or at least me... nobody else seems interested in our little discussion).


----------



## kundalini (Sep 28, 2007)

One other thought is to keep the D40 and keep your eyes open for a D200 from some who is upgrading to the D300.  Sounds as if time is on your side before you get started.  I understand the desire, but nothing says you _have_ to start out with new gear.

The 50mm you have is a great lens and IMO, the cost of the f/1.4 is not worth it if your budgeting.  Also, with budgeting in mind, why sell two SD cards to get two more if you're doing portraits?  My understanding the Extreme is slanted for quick writing such as action/sports photography.

For portrait photography, you may want to reconsider your lens choices.  The two you mentioned may be quite good, but I would think primes to be worth investigating.  You already have the 50mm, look at the 85mm or 105mm.

Put me on the list for the SB-600 if you decide to get rid of it.


----------



## Richard (Sep 29, 2007)

kundalini,

About the SD cards, I would sell them because the D300 takes compact flash cards. I understand what you are saying about the extreme so I will consider getting the Ultra II depending on the price difference.

As far as the lenes I'm not sure if I just want to get all primes, in a way I sort of want to have some lenes that I could use for weddings just in case. I'm also just not sure when I decide I'm ready to shoot wedding if I will have enough money to invest in those lenes, so I want lenes that can be used portraits/weddings. Do you think those are good lenes for that purpose?

I agree with you that I don't know if I should even think about upgrading the 50 1.8 prime when I'm on a tight budget.

Ya it's hard not wanting the D300 but I think it would be better to get the D200 used... it's just really hard. But if I can save some money there then I can get more glass.


----------



## D40 (Sep 29, 2007)

HAHA, I have the Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 print out on my desk and just begging to be ordered I'm going to put that sucker on my D40 and use that for paid work to start out with and as my need increases I can move up to the D200/300 Kit now: D40, SB-600, 18-55mm, (soon to be) Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8. Puts me in a good position and fills my needs


----------



## kundalini (Sep 30, 2007)

I really wish I could recount where I read this recently, but it was an article regarding the new digital bodies.  The final analysis was that from the $700-1000 bucks, the camera bodies were pretty much on par with each other.  They all have similar feature, one may this and the other may have that.  The bottom line was that all the difference was in the glass you choose to shoot with.  So whether you get a zoom or a prime, make your dollar work for you, get the best that's within your budget.  If you upgrade your body later, the lens should still work.


----------



## JIP (Oct 1, 2007)

Whatever you do I would not suggest selling that D40. Going to a wedding with just one body and no backup is like playing russian roulette.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 2, 2007)

You can learn different cameras - EASY! I'm a Canon shooter... boyfriend shoots Nikon. I had a session where my Canon has refused to fire (dreaded Error 99 code) and had to use his Nikon last minute. I also assisted at wedding a bit back - I wasn't supposed to shoot but suddenly found a Nikon shoved in my hand to shoot - literally on the fly in the middle of the ceremony. I did fine both times because I've gotten to know both camera systems. 

Use what you have and rent/borrow back ups. You just need to be cognizant of which one you're using at the moment. Nikon is a great camera (although it was the 5D's low light quality that got me). I do prefer Nikon's flash system as I feel it's more user friendly. What you will need (if you're going to shoot weddings) is some faster lenses. 

PS... the 50 f1.8 is yummy... best bang for the buck so don't feel like you've got to splurge in the 1.4 version.


----------

